# Convection ovens



## Siegal (Nov 5, 2011)

I keep hearing different information on the Internet and I want a solid answer. Do I need to adjust time and temperature? And if so how much and for what types of food. I have the Breville convection oven


----------



## bakechef (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a full sized convection range.  The oven automatically heats to 25 degrees lower than what I set it at, unless I override it.  

It does cook slightly faster, but not drastically so.  It's really getting to know your oven and its quirks.


----------



## jim262 (Nov 5, 2011)

Here is a summary of what Cook's Illustrated said about convection ovens....





> "Convection settings do promote even browning and work well for  preparations in which browning and crisp surfaces are desired.  Temperature reduction is necessary for more delicate and sugary baked  goods such as cookies and tart shells but not for sturdier, more savory  foods such as roast chicken and yeasted breads."



With so much depending on the oven and the type of food being cooked, there is not a universal answer that will work in all circumstances.   It is important to know your oven and to watch for visual clues that an item is done and not to rely fully on the times given in recipes.


----------



## ella/TO (Nov 5, 2011)

They're right Siegal.....you have to get to know your oven....so many people tell me they won't  use their convection to bake things.....I only use mine and my mandel bread and moon cookies come out just fine....also my  honey cake.....I'm being funny....but it's true....I just never think to use the plain setting


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 7, 2011)

We have a Samsung range with a convection oven, and I use it a lot for roast meats.  They seem to just come out juicier, and in a somewhat shorter time than just using the standard bake mode.  I roasted some jerk seasoned chicken drumsticks just today, and they were wonderful.  I put them on a baking rack on top of a sheet pan for 30 minutes at 375, and they cooked evenly, without needing to be turned.


----------



## kathrynb23 (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know if this helps, I've got a Breville Convection as well at home. I always have my oven on the bake setting, and I usually set it at 130 degrees for most things I cook(sweet or savory).


----------



## taxlady (Oct 7, 2012)

kathrynb23 said:


> I don't know if this helps, I've got a Breville Convection as well at home. I always have my oven on the bake setting, and I usually set it at 130 degrees for most things I cook(sweet or savory).


Is that 130 Celsius? It sounds awfully low if it's Fahrenheit.


----------



## kathrynb23 (Oct 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Is that 130 Celsius? It sounds awfully low if it's Fahrenheit.


I'm Australian so Celsius would be correct


----------



## Badgerh (Oct 8, 2012)

kathrynb23 said:


> I'm Australian so Celsius would be correct


 
That is still pretty cool. Do you slow cook everything? I have a Kuppersbuch oven, use it mostly on fan but use temperatures between 150 and 200 Celsius depending on food. Fascinated to hear how you roast at 130 - I realise slow cooking is teh latest trend but I never seem to have time to wait!


----------

